# Loreal true match (the foundation Beyonce promotes on TV)



## Jillian (Oct 13, 2005)

(I am a newbie) This stuff is the best I have ever used! I have really dry skin that tends to flake when I put foundation on, so I rarely used it, but once my cousin told me about this stuff and I tried it, I bought it right away. It's pretty new, and it covers acne and other blemishes up sooo well without being really thick. It's sooo light and natural, so I just thought I'd share that with you all! If you're looking for a good foundation, I highly recommend L'Oreal Paris True Match foundation!

P.S. - They are "organized" by undertones, so if you've got cool undertones there is a section for that, if you've got warm understones there is a section for that, and if you've got neutral undertones there's a section for that! It makes picking out the right color a lot easier!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 13, 2005)

Glad this works out for you, Jillian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't have much luck with it - in fact it broke me out. I also didn't like how it seemed to rub off on my clothes or other people, and it seemed to make me very greasy. To each their own though, as I know people do love this!


----------



## baby_love (Nov 5, 2005)

*Loreal true match(the foundation Beyonce promotes on TV)*

ok, has anyone anyone ever tried this?  I'm currently switching foundations because the MAC stuff made me break out like CRAZY!  I found some of this in my moms makeup case, and it's not exactly my color, but it'll have to do for right now because I need to cash my paycheck.  what does everyone think of it?

and does anyone know if Loreal tests on animals??  I hope not.


----------



## succubus (Nov 5, 2005)

Actually True Match is probably one of my favorite drugstore foundations. It's pretty easy to find a color that matches your skin tone and for me, it gave great coverage...and I definately like something that has really good coverage.


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Threads merged.



This thread may also help
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ght=True+match



Check this link on what L'Oreal has to say about them doing animal testing
http://www.lorealparisusa.com/frames....asp?navLink=2


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 5, 2005)

True match is pretty nice, really good for a beginner foundation. The fact that it's organized by undertone and an array of shades and blendability make perfect for those starting out. Neat for a drugstore brand!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2005)

this worked great in the first week, after that it started to look unnatural and itchie... I stopped useing it there and then


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Totally forgot to say that I really like the powder form of True match. It covers pretty good and once it settles it looks very nice. I can't compare it to the liquid because I've never used it. My only complaint is that is does rub off easily.

I thought at first this broke me out but now I think my skin was just having problems.


----------

